# 60+ Year Old Fox Bounty Data



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It is raining so I reading some old reports. http://ww2.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...abitat/Reports/WLD-library/1100-1199/1100.pdf


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe someone can help a young buck out by explaining this particular technique for acquiring fox pelts?? Where they tracked to the dens and then dug out and dispatched??


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

This is very interesting!

I did trap a few fox for bounty back in the late 1950's in Ottawa County as a boy.

Most of my success was setting for them near there dens. It was not hard find a fox den by talking to the farmer. They were normally an old woodchuck den at the edge of a wooded hedge row.

I never dug out any fox dens (too much work), the young fox were easy to catch in a dirt hole set.

To collect the $5 bounty you only needed to turn in the ears at the county seat. Same with coyotes, only need to present the ears.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

motorcityhtps said:


> .....Where they tracked to the dens and then dug out and dispatched??


Went along with my older brothers a few times in the late 50's. In the spring they would locate a den and dig it out. They always had a shotgun just in case. Seems like they mainly got the pups. 
Never saw or heard of coyotes in the area(mid-Mich.) until late 70's/early 80's. Surprised that there would have been a bounty on coyotes in the 50's. Maybe a southern Mich. thing ?? Maybe western UP as well ?

L & O


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

> Never saw or heard of coyotes in the area(mid-Mich.) until late 70's/early 80's. Surprised that there would have been a bounty on coyotes in the 50's.


You are right, the coyotes I bounties I received were on U.P. coyotes. As I recall we got $15 or $20 back in the early 70's.


----------

